# Pork Shoulder Burnt Ends



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I've done Burnt Ends with the traditional Brisket, Chucks, Pork Belly and CSRs, today I'm doing them with boneless Pork Shoulder. 
Pretty much the same as CSRs but using the whole shoulder split in two, looking forward to seeing how these turn out.
Also, going a little different on the Smoked'Mac-n-Cheese.
My last was a No-Boil, this one isn't.

*Menu*
Pork Shoulder Burnt Ends
Smoked'Mac-n-Cheese
Grilled Yellow Squash/Zucchini

*Pork Shoulder Burnt Ends*
Boneless shoulder split in two
Heavily rubbed and wrapped over night
Smoker set to 225°-240° and using Hickory
Cooking to an IT of 180°, the cool and cube
Add more rub, some honey, SBR and butter, pan, foil and return to smoker till fork tender























































*Smoked'Mac-n-Cheese*
15oz = 6 C Elbow/Conchiglie pasta, dried
1 C = 2 sticks of butter
1.5C flour
32oz = 2# Sharp Cheddar/Colby Jack, shredded
7 C of Milk, whole
1 med Onion, chopped
4C French Fried Onions (FFO)
Salt and granulated garlic

Pre-cook pasta
Make a light colored roux out of the butter/flour
Add in cheese/milk a little at a time till all is combined into a smooth cheese sauce
Add salt/garlic to taste
Combine pasta/onion in casserole pans, mix in cheese sauce
Smoke uncovered under meat and let those drippings add their flavor
Cook till a good color is achieved
Butter the top and add FFO
Cover with foil and return to smoker





































*Grilled Yellow Squash/Zucchini*
Split veggies length wise, brush with EVOO and season as desired
Fire up the grill and get it very hot, we want nice grill morks
Grill flat sides down over high heat till just tender



















*The Finale*










These were pretty good, no different from CSRs, no surprise there.
The real benefits are the lower price per lb vs cut CSRs and you get to play with your meat more.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

As usual it looks very good. :thumbup:

For some reason on my computer the pictures came out very large. You couldn't see the whole picture. I right clicked on them & clicked on view image & they came out right you could see the whole picture.:thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

oh yeah!
nom, nom, nom.....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine looking fixins'!!!!! Really need to get ya an egg though...haha


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Damnit boy!! Lookin good Chile!!


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

Looks good. Do you think it makes a difference in cubing the meat before or after the initial smoke?


----------



## rustybucket (Aug 18, 2011)

Definitely good eats ya got there!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

etrade92 said:


> Looks good. Do you think it makes a difference in cubing the meat before or after the initial smoke?


Cubing beforehand for porkbelly does, as you can render more of the fat.
And more surface area for more smoke, rub and sauce flavor.
But for butts and CSRs, leave them whole, I think they cook better that way.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

rustybucket said:


> Definitely good eats ya got there!


LoL... I see you finally found the snake that almost bit ya. .


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good ! CSR's ????


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

GROUPERKING said:


> Looks good ! CSR's ????


Country Style Ribs
Sorry, using acronyms from BBQ forums.


----------

